
Steve Jobs’ Plans to Disrupt the Textbook Industry - apievangelist
http://www.hackeducation.com/2011/11/07/steve-jobs-plans-to-disrupt-the-textbook-industry/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+HackEducation+%28Hack+Education%29
======
vph
>Why spend $149.99 on a Biology textbook that only has 3 chapters you need?

Unfortunately, that's not how textbooks are written. Unlike music albums,
where an artist invent 1, 2 or even 3 good songs, and then must fill the album
with lesser songs, most chapters in a textbook are needed.

Further, chapters of a textbook are often related or dependent on each other;
it's doesn't make much sense to buy selected chapters from textbooks.

~~~
Pwnguinz
Not true in the slightest. Many chapters in textbooks used post-secondary
education institutes are either regurgitating things you already knew from
pre-req classes or things you don't need (i.e. not part of the course
curriculum).

While in theory you're right, in practice I find that I rarely use more than
half of any textbook in a single given class (less, if multiple textbooks are
assigned).

